# Anyone hunt with a stick shot?



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Just after any info from people on hunting with a stick shot.

I am making one at present which will be milled aluminium and fitted with either TBG or dub dub tubing.

I would like to know if anyone uses or has used a stick shot for hunting and if there are any advantages/disadvantages to this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

well, I did make one...but it seemed that learning to shoot one (and I shoot indoors) was likely to do even more damage to the plasterwork and light fittings 

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_733/tn_gallery_5713_733_431317.jpg


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheers Ruthie. I have milled an aluminium one and I intend on using it when banded but wanted to know people's experiences with them for hunting and if they have a downfall vs a conventional slingshot fork.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, it's all down to learning to shoot them.
If you're accurate, use the right ammo, and the right bands, and you hit fatally, you could hunt with any kind if slingshot.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I have seen video, I am not sure where, but I think on here somewhere, of someone exceptionally good with one of these.

From vague memory, I think it was some Eastern European, or Croatian semi military/survival type web video, distance was around 15 to 20 meters, and shot was heavy as, at steel plate, and through something like 1 inch thick timber.

So effective ; definately.

But as to how to shoot, I have no idea.

Although the shooter made it look easy.

Cheers Allan


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> I have seen video, I am not sure where, but I think on here somewhere, of someone exceptionally good with one of these.
> 
> From vague memory, I think it was some Eastern European, or Croatian semi military/survival type web video, distance was around 15 to 20 meters, and shot was heavy as, at steel plate, and through something like 1 inch thick timber.
> 
> ...


it was the romanian shadow on you tube


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have made a couple of stick shots. However, I do not shoot them. For me, the problem is accuracy. I am just not as accurate as I am with a conventional fork. You have to flip and/or use the speed bump effect, and I am not accurate that way. Also, there is a higher probability of fouling the shot with your bands. Another problem is not getting the pouch to release the ball, resulting in "return to sender". I have enough problems with a normal slingshot!!!! A stick shot does have the advantage of being very compact.

Let us know how you get on with it.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

1 band to aim down so it is much easier for me and i actually never got a hit with one while i do forks so that would be the only reason for me otherwise i would not see any advantages


----------

